
Inferno v6.0.0 released - ristem
https://github.com/infernojs/inferno/releases/tag/v6.0.0
======
mindcrime
Dang, I was hoping it was this Inferno:

[https://bitbucket.org/inferno-os/inferno-os](https://bitbucket.org/inferno-
os/inferno-os)

